# Roots growing from Java Fern leaves? (with pictures)



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine grows roots like these on the back sides of its leaves just before forming plantlets I have one fern with about 60 plantlets on it now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup, that's how java fern propagates.


----------



## Anthony M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Someone told me that this was moss growing from the java fern because it has the little spikes sticking out from the "roots". So I just want to make sure, this IS just propagation, correct?


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes the little spikes are begginings of new rihzomes

Jason


----------



## Freyr (Feb 17, 2013)

Once they get some size, just pop them off the leaf and you have a new plant. I started with a few leaves of java and now have around twenty five plants after a couple months. Gotta love low maintenance plants!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anthony M. said:


> So I just want to make sure, this IS just propagation, correct?


You might also check out the search function, it really can be your best friend. There is so much information available on this forum, it can be overwhelming to try to sort through it without using the search. This is actually a topic that has been discussed on many different occasions. Good luck!


----------

